#ubuntu-classroom 2007-10-30
<Helios> ne1 here to help wif my ubuntu installation please??
<Helios> n/m sorted folks - thanx neway :)
<gotiniens> @now boston
<Sweety__Pie> hi
<Sweety__Pie> im using Ubuntu 7.10 , i wanna install windows 2003 and xp virtual machines and i wanna test some server and client connection betwwen 2003 and xp. Which is good vmware server or workstation
<Sweety__Pie> ?
 * kurkoten algun programa para programar en PHP en ubuntu?
 * kurkoten saludos a todos "
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-10-31
 * kurkoten hola. alguien conoce un programa para convertir videos .flv a .mp4 .. para ubuntu?
<cran1988> hi
<cran1988> QUESTION: is there any possibility to create ubuntu desktop for developers, for example to contain only tools and many many libraries
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-11-01
<_hopex> jrib: are the updates necesary or recommended?
<jrib> hi
<jrib> depends on the update
<jrib> it would be updates directly from innotek
<jrib> basically, whenever they put a new .deb on their website, you don't have to go check for it and download it yourself
<_hopex> and if I donwload the .deb file would it onstall another copy or update the existing one?
<jrib> update
<jrib> it would be like windows
<_hopex> I'll try it by now... And check if it works usefully fast.
<jrib> you check the website for a new version, download it and install it.   Instead of letting the package manager do all the work and then ask you if you want to update
<_hopex> I need 10240 Mb is that 1Gb or 10Gb ?
<jrib> closer to 10...
<_hopex> oh...
<_hopex> I'm running out of space...
<_hopex> how can I check the available space in the system?
<jrib> df -h
<jrib> or applications -> accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<_hopex> ok, but how can I know wich is the dev Im using?
<jrib> you can check the output of 'mount'
<_hopex> sorry, I seeI have 5,9 G free
<_hopex> Would virtual box run with, let's say 2Gb or 3 max?
<jrib> ram?
<_hopex> I have 11 Gb free in a NTFS partition. Wich it isnt good for this purpose, is it usefull?
<_hopex> I wish it was RAM :D
<jrib> you can *probably* use the ntfs space
<_hopex> what if it is not good? Would my data be broken? How can I make sure?
<_hopex> or can I use the 3Gb ??
<jrib> _hopex: if windows fits on 3gb, sure
<_hopex> jrib: not sure what to do. Using the NTFS would be more suitable for my because i guess I'll need the space for linux. But if the data of that partition brakes, I have no backup? What would you choose?
<jrib> _hopex:  I do not use ntfs and do would not write to it on linux without backups
<jrib> darren: first we need a mount point for the drive, so: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<jrib> darren: or name it whatever you want but be consistent
<_hopex> I have backup for linux so, lets push new and use a couple of GB for windows. One question, does virtual box make a big file or a directory tree?
<darren> jrib: ok
<jrib> _hopex: one big file
<_hopex> wait a second... I have another machine with 76Gb free! That's the one!
<_hopex> I'll install virtual box in that one, older machine. So I can try before risking the laptop hd.
<jrib> _hopex: good idea
<jrib> darren: done with that?
<darren> jrib: yup
<jrib> darren: pastebin output of 'mount' for me real quick
<darren> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d36ba3cb0
<_hopex> i cannot copy to the shared folder, ho w do I do that from a console?
<jrib> _hopex: what shared folder?
<jrib> darren: k, now edit your fstab: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<_hopex> i wanted to copy the deb file to the samba shared dir in the old machine, but not working
<jrib> darren: add the line: UUID=6CEC2EDEEC2EA276 /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<_hopex> anyway, I will add the repository and install by apt-get
<jrib> _hopex: oh, I know nothing about samba, maybe ask #ubuntu again
<darren> jrib: so if I called the drive windows my line would read? UUID=6CEC2EDEEC2EA276 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<_hopex> anyway wich is the repositiry file /etc/apt??
<jrib> _hopex: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> darren: exactly
<_hopex> thanx
<darren> jrib: ok done
<jrib> darren: now 'sudo mount -a'
<jrib> oh, we forgot one thing
<jrib> to give you permission...
<jrib> darren: how do you want the permissions setup?
<darren> jrib: I don't know what my options are.. I guess I want my user to have full access, I don't want to have to be fooling around with root stuff on that drive at all
<jrib> darren: k, you don't have other users on the computer so no reason to setup a group with access?
<darren> jrib: nope, just myself.
<jrib> k, what is the output of 'id'?
<darren> uid=1000(darren) gid=1000(darren) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),108(lpadmin),110(admin),115(netdev),117(powerdev),1000(darren)
<jrib> ok, so to the options column for this ntfs drive, add "uid=1000,gid=1000".  Paste the line here afterwards
<darren> jrib: so my line would look like UUID=6CEC2EDEEC2EA276 /media/Windows ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<_hopex> jrib: i have added the repository and the key. Also updated apt. How do I install virtual box now?
<jrib> darren: yes, but make sure you capitalized the 'W' when you used mkdir too as linux is case-sensitive
<_hopex> jrib: is the package name vbox?
<darren> jrib: yes, made sure of that.
<jrib> _hopex: sudo aptitude install virtualbox, or add/remove or synaptic for a gui.  But, since you already installed the deb it probably will not do anything
<jrib> _hopex: virtualbox
<jrib> darren: did you run 'sudo umount -a' last time?
<darren> jrib: yes
<darren> jrib: err no I didn't unmount sorry
<jrib> darren: k, good, run in now then
<jrib> s/in/it
<_hopex> jrib: I am installing in the old machine, running ubuntu too
<_hopex> It`s donwloading... 10%
<darren> jrib: I saw you say earlier its unreliable to write to an NTFS drive in linux without a backup... is that right?
<_hopex> btw, what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<jrib> darren: that's my personal belief but many people have been doing so for a while.  I do know that MS has not released any specs for ntfs so even though the people behind it have done a great job, they still have to fight with MS
<jrib> _hopex: not much now, but aptitude remembers dependencies installed.  So if you install A and it pulls in B, then if you remove A, it will remove B if nothing else needs it.  apt-get does this with auto-remove now
<darren> jrib: what a surprise... ms not co-operating.   Ok, thank you very much for your help and patience with a VERY newbie :)
<_hopex> jrib: it's good to know the difference
<_hopex> jrib: Creating group vboxusers. Users of vbox must be member of that group in order to have write permission to /dev&vboxdrv. Otherwise starting VMs not be possible. How do I add actual user to that group? addgrp username groupname??
<jrib> adduser or addgroup
<_hopex> Im in the user and groups windows inside System Preferences. I choose the my no.root user and then? Or is it better to use the console?
<jrib> "better" is subjective but I usually prefer it and it is easier to communicate on irc using console commands
<_hopex> I added my.user to the vboxdrv group, with the window
<jrib> you mean vboxusers?
<_hopex> thats it. sorry,
<jrib> you'll need to log out and back in for that to take effect I believe
<_hopex> the VirtualBox Icon is missing, there was a menu icon when I installed the .deb package
<jrib> not in system tools at all?
<_hopex> nop
<jrib> run 'killall gnome-panel'
<_hopex> now it is. cool
<_hopex> login logout?
<jrib> yep
<_hopex> done
<_hopex> base memory 192Mb, is that allright?
<jrib> yep
<_hopex> new..
<_hopex> dynamic...
<_hopex> 10 Gb...
<_hopex> Finish. is that allright?
<jrib> yep
<_hopex> done
<_hopex> now i have to installl
<_hopex> it's working... cool :)
<_hopex> NTFS or FAT?
<_hopex> jrib: NTS (fast) or just NTFS? Will it affect the performance?
<jrib> _hopex: I don't know what NTS (fast) is
<_hopex> jrib, Windows installation asks for formatting options, and it asks FAT or NTFS and if you want Fast formatting or normal. As It`s a clear "partition" I have selected fast format. Now it is copying 27%
<_hopex> jrib: I see the Video Memory for the XP virtual box is just 8Mb, wont this limit the screen view? Can I change that?
<_hopex> jrib: I want to use some graphical tools, that aren't still for linux, that`s why I'm installing the vbox and asking this question.
<_hopex> jrib: it's really cool to see this win install in a small windows :D xD XD
<_hopex> the innotek team has done a great job
<_hopex> jrib: do I need to install the drivers and stuff after install, or they won't work or something?
<jrib> _hopex: you should install guest additions
<jrib> then you can use fullscreen etc
<_hopex> WinXP is starting now...
<_hopex> all is black.... Wellcome
<_hopex> there it is the Messenger... oh my god!
<_hopex> ok it is working, more or less. So if I install GPU drivers will there by any video issue?
<_hopex> jrib: I will try
<_hopex> jrib does the WinXP allways appear in all desktops at the same time?
<_hopex> jrib: One important question. How can I copy stuff from "c:" or to "c:" ?
<_hopex> jrib: vbox got a really goof help file.
<_hopex> see you
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-11-02
<jrib> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jrib> that is one package from multiverse
<jrib> did you install vmware-player?
<traubisoda> the problem is a little complex cuz when i tried to install vmware server, it recomended gcc 4.2.3 but i have an older version, so the installation wasn't correct
<traubisoda> and now i can't uninstall vmware
<traubisoda> and my x-server isn't workink correct
<jrib> so there is more to the promblem than "the wiki page doesn't work"
<jrib> traubisoda: what does "my x-server isn't workink correct" mean exactly?
<traubisoda> it have kinda win98 looking
<jrib> did it give you any messages when it started?
<traubisoda> no
<jrib> paste a screenshot, I don't understand what it means to look like win98
<jrib> imageshack.us
<traubisoda> http://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgr1.png
<jrib> traubisoda: everything looks fine to me... do you not like the window borders?
<traubisoda> before the vmware install, the cursor and the windows borders were defferent
<traubisoda> but they were on default settings
<jrib> go to system -> preferences themes
<traubisoda> there's only one custom theme
<jrib> how did you try to do this vmware install that broke things?
<traubisoda> i downloaded it from the offical site
<jrib> you may have killed gnome-settings-daemon
<traubisoda> how can i restart it?
<jrib> lets see what caused it first
<traubisoda> okay
<traubisoda> so after i downloaded and extracted it i started to install
<traubisoda> in the middle of the installation, it said that i should update gcc to 4.2.3, cuz i have an older version, and the installation may crush
<traubisoda> but i tried to install anyway because i didn't find any tutorial or something to update gcc
<jrib> why do you want vmware server instead of vmware player
<jrib> or... is this server or player?
<traubisoda> i don't know the difference ^^
<traubisoda> it's server
<jrib> uninstall it
<traubisoda> i've already tried it
<traubisoda> but it said that i have to reconfigure vmware
<jrib> pastebin the command you did and all of its output
<traubisoda> okay
<traubisoda> http://pastebin.com/m7a16fab2
<traubisoda> and when i try to uninstall: http://pastebin.com/m39bc2318
<jrib> the error says the problem is you are using gcc 4.2.3.  How did you get that since it is not in the repos?
<traubisoda> good question :S i don't know
<traubisoda> i didn't installed in manualy
<jrib> what does 'apt-cache policy gcc' say?
<traubisoda> http://pastebin.com/m7be38cc7
<jrib> what does 'lsb_release -c' return?
<traubisoda> codename : lenny
<jrib> are you using ubuntu?
<traubisoda> no
<jrib> traubisoda: ask in #debian
<traubisoda> okay
<traubisoda> thx for your time
<jrib>   you need to sort out your gcc versions which is debian-specific because ubuntu does not have those versions.  You probably just need to dowgrade or somehow install and specify the right version.  Then it should work.
<jrib> or just leave
<jrib> ...
<Caleb_Estartes> Lame. ~.~
<Caleb_Estartes> I've got to leave too, but I'll probably be back.  I've only got one ethernet connection and have to switch between computers...  ugh.
<Caleb_Estartes> Thanks for the help though.
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-11-03
<notsky> Hello.
<jrib> hi
<jrib> "I just plugged my ntfs drives in and voila, there it was."
<notsky> Yep
<jrib> notsky: where?
<notsky> Places-> Computer.
<jrib> then go there
<jrib> and click on your drive
<notsky> yeah?
<notsky> what next?
<jrib> now show hidden files and investigate any .Trash* directories
<notsky> Ah!
<notsky> I see it now
<notsky> Thanks
<notsky> Wonder why I can't see it from Places->drive though. Security feature?
<jrib> it should be in your Trash if you deleted it with your user
<notsky> So basically I accessed it as a super-user then eh?
<jrib> if you deleted it as super-user, then yes
<notsky> Probably. I had to input my password when I accessed the drives. But then again I couldn't see the drives(from Places) before that. Just "Computer"
<notsky> Oh, and my DVD-drive.
<jrib> well you can setup permissions on the ntfs partitions
<jrib> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jrib> have you run ntfs-config like in that link?
<notsky> Nope
<notsky> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 today(around 5AM if I'm not wrong)
<notsky> I had a few problems with installation(and getting the livecd/dvd) to run, but ultimately I fixed it....(though I still have a bootloader in one of my other drives... weirdly enough)
<notsky> Originally I had all my drives plugged in(ubuntu's livedvd thing didn't detect my boot drive properly so it installed the bootloader in the wrong drive), had problems with bootup, decided to unplug the other drives, reinstall and then plug 'em back in. It automagically detected those drives and mounted them..
<notsky> so well, I think it doesn't automount the drives now, but auto-detects them or something, such that when I double click on them (in "Computer") they auto-mount. Real nice.
<jrib> use ntfs-config
<jrib> notsky:
<notsky> ?
<jrib> use ntfs-config if you want the drives to be automounted
<notsky> jrib, I have a similar issue. This time I experimented by right clicking and clicking "send to trash" When I clicked the "Trash" folder I noticed it was not there
<notsky> err
<notsky> forget it
<notsky> I keep forgetting to check "Show hidden files"
<notsky> Thanks again
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-11-04
<Rich4> Hey
<jrib> hi
<jrib> rhythmbox is the troublemaker right?
<Rich4> well, it was amarok until I uninstalled it
<Rich4> but yes, the problem now is rhythmbox
<jrib> so it is all music players?
<Rich4> yup
<jrib> erm
<Rich4> ?
<Rich4> What do I do?
<jrib> lets do a test
<jrib> go to Preferred Applications in your preferences menu
<Rich4> ok?
<Rich4> multimedia preferred is set to rhythmbox
<jrib> make it gedit
<Rich4> do I check 'run in terminal' ?
<jrib> sure
<Rich4> what now
<jrib> now try closing rhythmbox
<Rich4> I have another problem--windows are stuck.
<Rich4> cant be dragged or anything
<jrib> we haven't fixed this one yet
<Rich4> youre right
<jrib> or is this new problem the result of closing rhythmbox?
<Rich4> rhythmbox just opens
<jrib> ok
<jrib> revert the changes to Preferred Applications
<Rich4> revert = re-select rhythmbox?
<jrib> yeah
<jrib> new theory...
<jrib> well, first, you are using desktop effects right?
<Rich4> jrib: I have another problem there
<Rich4> jrib: I was using 'wobble' effects. I turned off effects and rhythmbox still stays open
<jrib> ok, so now you have window borders right?
<jrib> Rich4: go to system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts  and disable all shortcuts for the music player
<Rich4> there are none
<jrib> "Media Player"
<jrib> "Play"
<jrib> "Pause"
<jrib> etc...
<Rich4> so pretty much all the sound shortcuts
<jrib> sure
<Rich4> done
<jrib> close rhythmbox
<Rich4> it reopens
<jrib> ugh
<jrib> ok
<jrib> open a terminal
<Rich4> ok
<jrib> we are going to temporarily move rhythmbox
<Rich4> coding?
<jrib> sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox{,.backup}
<Rich4> ok.. thats done
<jrib> close rhythmox
<Rich4> its closed.
<jrib> so now nothing reopens?
<Rich4> :)
<jrib> ok now pastebin ~/.xsession-errors
<Rich4> what will that do
<jrib> it will show me errors
<jrib> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> since right now you cannot open rhythmbox
<Rich4> bash: pastebin: command not found
<jrib> it is not a command, see what ubotu said
<Rich4> no I posted "pastebin ~/.xsession-errors"
<Rich4> err. used that and that was my result
<jrib> url?
<jrib> you open /.xsession-errors in a text editor and pastebin the contents
<Rich4> so this isnt console?
<jrib> no
<Rich4> ok Its open
<jrib> pastebin it
<jrib> copy and paste it into the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org site
<Rich4> what syntax?
<jrib> any
<Rich4> what about ------- ?
<Rich4> what do I do now?
<jrib> tell me the url
<Rich4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43199/
<jrib> Rich4: run 'rhythmbox.backup' in a termial
<Rich4> coding?
<jrib> just what is inside the ''
<Rich4> ok its open
<jrib> close it
<Rich4> done
<jrib> does it open again?
<Rich4> no
<jrib> Rich4: before we go on, rhythmbox is not in cron job right?
<Rich4> cron job?
<jrib> what is the output of 'crontab -l' and 'cat /etc/crontab'?
<Rich4> "no crontab for rich"
<Rich4> and
<Rich4> "# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
<Rich4> # Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
<Rich4> # command to install the new version when you edit this file
<Rich4> # and files in /etc/cron.d. These files also have username fields,
<Rich4> # that none of the other crontabs do.
<Rich4> SHELL=/bin/sh
<Rich4> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<Rich4> # m h dom mon dow user  command
<Rich4> 17 *    * * *   root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<Rich4> 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<Rich4> 47 6    * * 7   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
<Rich4> 52 6    1 * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly )
<Rich4> #"
<jrib> pastebin next time Rich4
<Rich4> sry
<Rich4> I'll remember that
<jrib> ok, do 'sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox{.backup,}
<jrib> ok, do 'sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox{.backup,}'
<Rich4> now it has the opening problem
<jrib> wait
<jrib> did you open it yourself first or did it open on its own?
<Rich4> I pressed [enter] in konsole
<Rich4> then it prompted pw which I entered
<jrib> and then rhythmbox opened on its own, right?
<Rich4> yes
<Rich4> I believe the same problem began again
<Rich4> what did that command do..?
<jrib> yes, we haven't changed anything
<jrib> we moved rhythmox back
<Rich4> kk
<jrib> ok, do 'sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox{.backup,}'
<jrib> and open up a text editor
<Rich4> the same line again?
<Rich4> # /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
<Rich4> # Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
<Rich4> # command to install the new version when you edit this file
<Rich4> # and files in /etc/cron.d. These files also have username fields,
<Rich4> # that none of the other crontabs do.
<Rich4> SHELL=/bin/sh
<Rich4> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<Rich4> # m h dom mon dow user  command
<Rich4> 17 *    * * *   root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<Rich4> 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<Rich4> 47 6    * * 7   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
<Rich4> 52 6    1 * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly )
<Rich4> #
<jrib> ...
<Rich4> sry :(
<Rich4> It said:
<Rich4> mv: cannot stat `/usr/bin/rhythmbox.backup': No such file or directory
<jrib> it is a different command
<jrib> oh you are right, my mistake
<jrib> ok, do 'sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox{,.backup}'
<Rich4> ok and you wanted me to open it in a txt editor
<jrib> Rich4: what does 'echo ~' return for you?
<Rich4> /home/rich
<jrib> Rich4: we are going to replace rhythmbox with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43207/
<jrib> Rich4: verify for me that 'ls /usr/bin/rhythmbox' says it does not exist?
<Rich4> ls: /usr/bin/rhythmbox: No such file or directory
<jrib> Rich4: now do: sudo wget -O /usr/bin/rhythmbox http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43207/plain/
<Rich4> ok
<Rich4> what now
<jrib> Rich4: now in your HOME, do you see a file called /home/rich/jrib_rhythmbox_debug?
<jrib> Rich4: now in your HOME, do you see a file called /home/rich/jrib_rhythmbox_debug?
 * jrib pummels the arrow key
<Rich4> no, I dont think so
<jrib> oh
<jrib> try 'sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/rhythmbox'
<Rich4> ok
<Rich4> then?
<jrib> Rich4: now in your HOME, do you see a file called /home/rich/jrib_rhythmbox_debug?
<Rich4> nothing
<jrib> do 'sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox{,.fake} && sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox{.backup,}'
<jrib> then open rhythmbox
<jrib> then do 'sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox{,.backup} && sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox{.fake,}'
<jrib> then minimize rhythmbox
<Rich4> done. rhythmbox is actually staying minimized
<Rich4> what did that cmd do?
<jrib> Rich4: now in your HOME, do you see a file called /home/rich/jrib_rhythmbox_debug?
<Rich4> I see nothing
<jrib> Rich4: it is the same as before, we just moved the executable (and replaced with the script)
<jrib> what does 'cat ~/jrib_rhythmbox_debug' return?
<Rich4> cat: /home/rich/jrib_rhythmbox_debug: No such file or directory
<jrib> Rich4: any ideas on why that is.  To me that does not make sense
<jrib> s/./?
<jrib> it's clear that /usr/bin/rhythmbox is being called since without, your rhythmbox does not respawn
<jrib> Rich4: what does 'md5sum /usr/bin/rhythmbox*' return?
<Rich4> pastebin won't let me paste. claims I'm spamming
<jrib> paste it here
<Rich4> its 3 lines of text
<Rich4> 2c06b471fda1c559910dfc953b0aa028  /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<Rich4> 259905b6d61715a6c8a9152410d833f3  /usr/bin/rhythmbox.backup
<Rich4> e98a31675b61f0f774748ae726ea83a3  /usr/bin/rhythmbox-client
<jrib> Rich4: what does 'cat /usr/bin/rhythmbox' return?
<Rich4> wont let me paste due to spam
<jrib> use pastebin.com
<Rich4> yeah thats what I mean
<Rich4> oh nvm
<Rich4> http://pastebin.com/d65bc6f92
<jrib> ok, I don't know why it doesn't run then
<jrib> I have one more thing to try and then I am out of ideas
<jrib> lets get rid of the changes we made, do: sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox{.backup,}
<jrib> Rich4: done with that?
<Rich4> uh
<Rich4> yeah
<Rich4> but now rhythmbox just opens again
<jrib> yes, you don't understand what we have been doing?
<Rich4> yes this replaced the backup, correct?
<Rich4> err.. used the backup TO restore it
<jrib> when we move rhythmbox, it can't open
<jrib> ok, last thing to try, run: metacity --replace
<Rich4> huh?
<Rich4> go to ctrl+f2 and run that?
<jrib> in a terminal
<Rich4> alt+f2*
<Rich4> oh
<Rich4> what did that do?
<Rich4> because rhythmbox still just opens
<jrib> just ran the window manager in a terminal
<jrib> do you get output?
<Rich4> yes
<Rich4> http://pastebin.com/d46fab613
<jrib> Rich4: well that's what you want to google and look into it seems
<jrib> good luck, I have to go in a bit
<bazhang> very nice transcripts--thank you all.
<MikeMeilleur> hi
<rainwalker> jrib?
<jrib> hi
<jrib> rainwalker: do you have a preferred scripting language
<rainwalker> hey
<rainwalker> um...one that I can understand
<rainwalker> unfortunately, I don't know any
<jrib> alright
<jrib> well we need to right a basic if then script that will check what the handedness is and change it appropriately
<rainwalker> ooh I do know if/then scripts
<rainwalker> vaguely
<rainwalker> in C++
<jrib> yeah, that would be overkill
<jrib> imo
<jrib> but a good exercise I suppose
<rainwalker> I'll take your word for it
<jrib> give me a minute to write it up
<rainwalker> alright
<rainwalker> in what? python?
<jrib> nah, I'll do it in bash
<rainwalker> oh ok
<rainwalker> I think I've seen bash before
<jrib> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43350/
<rainwalker> yeah that looks familiar
<jrib> that should work
<rainwalker> lets find out...
<rainwalker> yep!
<jrib> haha, I found http://sarbayes.org/ctwardy/toggle-mouse on google
<rainwalker> but I have to choose if I want to run it or display it's contents every time
<jrib> nah
<rainwalker> I do
<jrib> make it executable and create a launcher for it
<rainwalker> sweet!
<rainwalker> thank you!
<jrib> np
<jrib> if you do want to learn some scripting, python is very nice, check it out
<rainwalker> alright, I think I might
<rainwalker> what about bash?
<nalioth> python allows more freedom
<jrib> It helps to pick up the basic bash stuff like conditionals and loops, but for anything more than a couple of lines, run to python
<rainwalker> ah ok
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-10-27
<pavelk1> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-10-28
<mbrown> hello all
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-10-29
<LukeJM> any c programmers?
<LukeJM> jest need to know which packages I need to install to get the compiler to work correctly
<LukeJM> seems to work fine when I compile "hello world" but then running it does nothing
<persia> I'd recommend starting with build-essential.  That ought be everything you expect.
<LukeJM> ok, got that
<LukeJM> having some other problem then
<LukeJM> the program compiles ok, but doesn't do anything when I run it... its only supposed to printf ("hello world!\n");
<LukeJM> thoughts?
<persia> Dunno.  You might try stepping through it with a debugger, or looking at strace output.  It's probably a bug.
<LukeJM> can't see how... its only 4 lines... and I've compared it to the book
<LukeJM> #include <stdio.h>
<LukeJM> int main (void)
<LukeJM> {
<LukeJM> printf ("hello world\n");
<LukeJM> return o;
<LukeJM> }
<jrib> return o?
<jrib> erm
<LukeJM> errr... 0
<LukeJM> THAT was a typo... :)
<LukeJM> its right in my source
<jrib> LukeJM: should work.  Why don't you pastebin the actual file and your terminal session LukeJM?
<LukeJM> lucas@lucas-laptop:~$ gcc -Wall test.c -o test
<LukeJM> lucas@lucas-laptop:~$ test
<LukeJM> lucas@lucas-laptop:~$
<jrib> heh
<jrib> ./test
<LukeJM> oh you gotta be kidding me
<LukeJM> *shakes head*
<jrib> yeah, . isn't in your PATH, so you're calling some shell builtin probably
<LukeJM> works like a charm... :)
<persia> That, or /usr/bin/test
<LukeJM> sheesh... gotta be carefull what I name stuff I guess
<persia> which ${potential-name} is a good thing to run first :)
<LukeJM> so even though i'm in the same directory as the executable I gotta tack the "./" on there?
<persia> Or add ./ to your $PATH
<persia> (note that this is dangerous, as you never know what might be executed, depending on where you are)
<LukeJM> weird... I didn't have that problem when I was running it at school
<jrib> LukeJM: what distro?
<persia> LukeJM, echo $PATH at home at at school : they might be different.
<LukeJM> they're on ubuntu as well...
<jrib> sysadmin probably added it
<LukeJM> huh.... learn something new every day... thought I was going crazy
<persia> silly sysadmin : someone's going to be a wrapper around ls and nab the box one day.
<persia> s/be/put a/
<LukeJM> well good... now I can finally bang out this temp conversion program assignment
 * persia idly wonders if linking against a conversion library would be an acceptable solution
<LukeJM> lol, i'm guessing no
<persia> I also :)
<LukeJM> thanks for the help jrib, persia...
<jrib> np
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-classroom || Ubuntu Open Week, Mon 3 Nov - Fri 7 Nov! Session details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<compr00t> test
<compr00t> sry
<kaafmim> :-X
<Ljudkort_> :*
<kaafmim> :-D
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-10-30
 * ball quietly takes a seat at the rear of the class, pausing briefly to wave to a few friends.
<Shade_00> Hello!
<glukac> Hello
<Shade_00> Anyone here from the Indiana loco?
<jrib> Shade_00: tried #ubuntu-us-in?
<Shade_00> nope I didnt. Thanks for the heads-up
<hsarkar> is there any software available for ubuntu like teamviewer
<okay-fine-whatev> fassdafsd
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-10-31
<pavelk1> whats going on here guys
<stoneheart> Well i am a beginner to ubuntu but do i have questions
<jaco> *testing*
<jaco> am i live...?
<nalioth> jaco: i hope so
<jaco> cool!
<jaco> sweet!
<jaco> excelent
<jaco> thanks
<jaco> been a shile
<jaco> *while*
<jaco> so! i assume this would be the appropriate are to ask really silly n00b questions? (post-google, of course)
<ball> jaco: I could be wrong, but I /think/ its set aside more for some lectures that are planned for this coming week
<jrib> jaco: #ubuntu for help.  This channel is pretty dead
<ball> jaco: where do you live though?
<jaco> NZ
<ball> There's an #ubuntu-nz
<jaco> thnx, btw. just checked in initially 4 next week's meet&greet
<ball> ...you may find helpful people in there.
<jaco> wanna steer away from strict geo forums
<jaco> go-global
<jaco> but thnx 4 the info
<nalioth> yes, this channel is for scheduled classes or invitational one-on-one help
<nalioth> #ubuntu is for primary support
<jaco> thanx 4 the info. will check in regularly, as I still have a lot 2 learn
<ball> Why avoiding -nz?
<ball> I have to go anyway.
<Tolchi> this is the room for Ubuntu Open Week?
<spider48014> Holas
<spider48014> Me he instalado ubuntu 8.10 y me he quedado sin bluetooth ¿a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo o solo a mi?
<n1c0las_> spider48014: please check ubuntu-br. This is an english language channel
<spider48014> well
<spider48014> i just have installed 8.10 and now i have not bluetooth ... help
<spider48014> please
<n1c0las_> for help please check into #ubuntu
<n1c0las_> this channel is for classroom instruction only. Sorry
<spider48014> well, sorry
<rizwan> hello
<rizwan> just checking things
<josh_> does anyone know how to run multiple monitors off of one tower?
<ball> josh_: yes, someone does.
<josh_> ok, thats alot of help...
<ball> Glad to be of service.
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-11-01
<Fierelin> ðóññêèå åñòü ? ëèíóêñ.îðã.ðó àñü ?
<spmccann> hi room
<ksbalaji> Hi! how is 8.10? - I am yet to update - too much traffic there!
<ksbalaji> Hi! how is 8.10? - I am yet to upgrade - too much traffic there!
<hary> foobar
<evgeny-keller> 2000
<Dabbu> hey any humaqn ?
<Dabbu> human ?
<evgeny-keller> where is Mark?
<Guest26812> à êòî òóò åñòü ?
<mr_KA> привет, есть кто живой
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-11-02
<mankash> hi
<mankash> I have a question about filesystem
<evgeny-keller> марка таки не було...
<WastePotato> ?
<franki> cyrillic ftw? :)
<evgeny-keller> is someone there?
<franki> someone is here :)
<franki> although, if you have a question, try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-mk
<franki> (i think :P)
<evgeny-keller> where is mr. shuttleworth?
<WastePotato> Uh...
<Guest91494> hi everybody
<marrow> Hi all
<marrow> Is there sombody eith MOTU experience who could help me out with a question?
<nilsRUSSIA> talk
<nilsRUSSIA> speak
<nilsRUSSIA> speak answer
<marrow> I am new in pachaging. I was trying to upgrade small packages for practice, but at pbuilder I always get an error. Always when it tries to apply the patches of the previous version.
<marrow> Sorry for the late reply.
<marrow> Guys on ubuntu-motu channel are already helping me out
<Fierelin> íåíåíå , Äýâèä Áëåéí
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-10-26
<qwebirc45876> hello
<qwebirc45876> I am interested in developing in ubuntu, but have no prior experience
<qwebirc45876> Help??
<rdezavalia> /nich rdz
<jedler> Argh!! Wrong week! Idiot me!
<openweek4> Uhh...
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-10-27
<soli> Hello, can anyone help me with ssh ?
<soli> Can I display gedit on host computer ?
<mmaret> soli: this is not the place to get help for ubuntu
<mmaret> but you can try ssh -X login@host
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-10-28
<qwebirc35582> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-10-29
<Animagladius> Hello :)
<Animagladius_> Night
<Animagladius> Neeeeetspliiiiit \O/
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-10-30
<wire-BT> hello
<wire-BT> any one  there
<Animagladius> Hi
<bazhang> hi
<amar> downloaded alternate CD .. thought I'll upgrade but now I want to do a clean reinstall. Never used anything other than LiveCD . Looking for a webpage with screenshots or steps for a alternate CD ubuntu installation
<bazhang> amar, ubuntu or kubuntu
<amar> Ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu for support please amar
<amar> bazhang: I'm not able to join. I am using webchat.freenode..maybe that's why
<amar> bazhang: they keep sending me back to proxy-users channel
<cekic_> date -u
<futureking> Hi!
<futureking> I am unable to get desired resolution in Ubuntu 9.10
<futureking> I am getting only 800x600 resolution. Can anybody help
<futureking> ?
<serverchen> hi to all
<Jats605> ello ello ello
<Jats605> ...
<userx7> is there a log of Q+A yet?
<bazhang> !logs
<ubot2> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - See also !OpenWeek
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-10-31
<dude_> can someone help me with openoffice dra?
<dude_> *draw?
<dude_> please?
<bazhang> dude_, have you tried #openoffice.org
<kedster> hey
<kedster> how is everyone
<Animagladius> Night
<tygertung> hello
<tygertung> is this working?
<Vishal> hi everybody
<akring> datw -u
<akring> date -u
<Animagladius> Hi.
<ark_> hi ppl
<ark_> what's this place?? sorry can anyone tellme
<ksdfpr1> hi to all
<ksdfpr1> can anyone explain what to do to work my sata (here is the way http://wiki.debian.org/pata_marvell but I m only few minutes user!!!
<ksdfpr1> can anyone explain what to do to work my sata (here is the way http://wiki.debian.org/pata_marvell but I m only few minutes user!!!
<brookie> hola
<brookie> anyone know where the xorg.conf file is in karmic?
<pleia2> ksdfpr1, brookie - try #ubuntu for support, this channel is for hosting irc-based classes
<pleia2> won't find much help here, I'm afraid
<ksdfpr1> ok
<brookie> okay, sorry, thought it was a help irc...will come here later though for a class. sounds fun
<brookie> cheers
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training || Upcoming: Ubuntu Open Week! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<Yaslana> Hey all
<m4tic> i need a simple python tutorial for beginners
<Yaslana> Anyone have lots of experience with setting up stubborn wireless network cards?
<Yaslana> I may have serious need of help >_>
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-11-01
<Zakmo_> hey
<Zakmo_> I need some help
<Zakmo_> I have installed 9.10 x64 and when I try to activate ATI hardware driver it says cant download broken packages
<Zakmo_> anybody
<DasEi> Zakmo_: #ubuntu
<fdasffsfdagh> how to email
<razib> hello
<razib> i cant connect to my pppoe connection with 9.10 ... can anyone help
<jrev1391> where is the teacher ?
<jrev1391> what is CTCP ?
<jrev1391> I am new here
<ikt> Hello
<ikt> <jrev1391> what is CTCP ? <- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-To-Client_Protocol
<ikt> <jrev1391> where is the teacher ? <- Check the link in the topic for when a teacher will next be around
<jrev1391> thanks
<slayer^_^_> hi
<Dano> quit
<bethlynn> hi
<bethlynn> who's excited about openweek?
<Hrun> where does one get the source of a package? and in such a way that a diff might be accepted?
<joaopinto> Hrun, better ask on #ubuntu-motu
<Hrun> ok. will do. thanks.
<Dizzyd87> hello!
<WiL_> Hello
<WiL_> I can not connect to the net with my ubuntu 9.10 and this is my first time using ubuntu.
<Doorman352> Iḿ no expert, but Iĺl try and help you.
<Doorman352> What kind of system is it?
<WiL_> what do you mean system? Sorry.
<Doorman352> Is it a stor bought computer or did you build it yourself?
<WiL_> store bought,
<Doorman352> what brand?
<WiL_> advent
<Doorman352> no insult intended, but did it come with a network card?
<WiL_> yesterday I downloaded and installed linux side by side with windows ... thn rebooted the system to get into linux ...it all went without a hitch.
<WiL_> yes, it has a netcard.
<Doorman352> OK, so it works in wiindows, just not in linux
<Doorman352> my typing is bad today, sorry
<WiL_> wireless net also.
<Doorman352> which are you trying to use the wireless or the wired?
<WiL_> correct and before it worked in linux until today. When i just opened it.
<WiL_> wireless
<Doorman352> ok, on the top of the screen is the menu bar, click system, administration, network tools - weĺl go through what your system thinks is going on.
<Doorman352> let me know when you are with me.
<WiL_> ok this means I will have to log out of windows and try it now.
<Doorman352> ah... duh you are using windows now....
<WiL_> yes
<WiL_> sorry
<WiL_> didn't explain it all the way through.
<Doorman352> <--- Is a little slow today - too much candy
<WiL_> I just read on the ubuntu site that someone changed his root pass and then created a log in and then it worked for them.
<Doorman352> ok, Ubuntu may be using the wired card instead of the wireless. When you get back to your ubuntu desktop up on the top bar near the time/date you should see a network icon.
<WiL_> I am still in root o I guess i need to get out of that ?
<WiL_> nope no net icon i have been trying to look through the system to find it but had no clue where to find it.
<Doorman352> Using root is sort of a bad thing, you should get used to using sudo to impersonate root as needed...
<Doorman352> system, admin, net tools
<WiL_> the first time saw that wireless net that should my power meter of how strong the signal was and then it was gone today.
<Doorman352> when you have more than one network card, the system can decide on which is primary and secondary and they may just be flipped.
<WiL_> crap.
<WiL_> thats a bummer then being i am new at this ...
<Doorman352> no, Ie only been doing ubuntu for a few months and nothing is that bad, there are many who have been there and back before you.
<WiL_> yes true
<WiL_> hehe.
<Doorman352> my first conversion from windows - ubuntu was not pleasant until I rebooted a second time and then everything worked....
<WiL_> wow.
<Doorman352> spent 4 hours trying to fix things, that weren broken, just not started....
<WiL_> well i have windows  and ubuntu on my computer...so far.
<Doorman352> other than my gaming adiction I try to use ubuntu for everything and liek it.
<WiL_> yes and when i get the net up i have question about downloading but that will have to be for later ;)
<WiL_> yeah I am a gamer also.
<Doorman352> do you have a firewall/router?
<WiL_> yes both
<Doorman352> any chance you setup security on them to block computers you didn specify? You would know if you set that up...
<WiL_> nope, I didn't set that up.
<Doorman352> good, one less thing
<WiL_> most of it is automatic....basic stuff like block or not to block :)
<Doorman352> ok, then try this and come back.
<WiL_> will do .
<WiL_> thanks btw.
<Doorman352> In Ubuntu click Applications - Accessories - Terminal and type ifconfig, just like windows ipconfig, just spelled different. It should list all your network interfaces and you should see both your cards and a lo (local) port. If not then we have a hardware/device issue in Ubuntu.
<Doorman352> If they both show up, try temp plugging your wired connection into the router direct and see if evrything works...
<Doorman352> Youŕe welcome
<WiLiAM> Hey Doorman352
<WiLiAM> it is me WiL_
<Doorman352> so it works?
<WiLiAM> nope
<Doorman352> shucks, what did you learn?
<WiLiAM> but i found something out it works in guest log in
<WiLiAM> which is what I am in now.
<WiLiAM> but under my name which the computer is in it does not work or connect to the internet.
<Doorman352> ok, so it sound like your user account might be the culprit.... not my strength either, but if your game we can see if we can tweak it..
<WiLiAM> sure ... i was wondering how do i create anthore log in so I am not using the main account.
<Doorman352> System - Admin - Users and Groups
<WiLiAM> ah ha it shows I am not in root when i log in it shows another account which I log in to with my name so maybe that is the one messed up.
<Doorman352> could be, permissions are much more granualr and particular than windows
<WiLiAM> ok so then how do I go about switching to root so I can create another account ...I thought I was in root the whole time but I was not which is good for me if you know what I mean.
<Doorman352> you probably wont be able to add a new user as guest, but you can as root. So build another account and give it system admin priveledges and then you should be able to do everything short of root.
<WiLiAM> so root is God basically?
<Doorman352> There is a command to do that, I don remeber it. So log out and log back in.... itś ugly but works
<WiLiAM> haha yes i will give it a try be back in a jiff.
<WiLiAM> hopefully. ;)
<Doorman352> no prob
<qwebirc95296> doorman352 it is me WiL_
<Doorman352> ok.... did it work?
<qwebirc95296> ok I could not figure out how to get into the root from guest or my old log in-
<Doorman352> did you use username root and the root password?
<qwebirc95296> no hehe on the log in screen I only get 2 choices my name or something called (other) .
<qwebirc95296> I will see if i can find where to put root.
<qwebirc95296> ok truthfully I have no clue what the root password it hopefullyit is the same as all the othe ones.
<Doorman352> if not you are SOL....the system really protects the root, but you can always reload ubuntu
<qwebirc95296> yep
<Doorman352> 15 mins is nothing comapred to windows 4+ hours
<qwebirc95296> going back in to find where to switch to root be back .
<Doorman352> i gotta learn to type/spell
<qwebirc95296> haha no worries.
<WiL_> Doorman352 no such luck...
<Doorman352> %$@#%
<Doorman352> You on the ubuntu box now?
<WiL_> ok so how do I uninstall ubuntu?
<WiL_> I am on ubuntu now yes
<Doorman352> try this first...
<Doorman352> click on apps - Accessories- terminal
<WiL_> ok i am logged in guest at the moment.
<Doorman352> no prob
<WiL_> ok
<Doorman352> type su, then put in your root password....
<WiL_> huston we have a problem
<WiL_> I donùt remember pass and i can not recall setting one up.
<WiL_> do not§
<Doorman352> OK.... it should have been the password for the first account you setup...
<JonyBlaze> sudo su
<JonyBlaze> ?
<Doorman352> duh..... I should have known
<Doorman352> His primary user account can use the network connections, but his guest account can.
<Doorman352> can
<Doorman352> cant
<Doorman352> and i cant type
<WiL_> no door...it is the opposit ... :)
<Doorman352> <--- Is dazed and confused - the 60s werent good to me
<WiL_> haha
<Doorman352> have you tried sudo su and the password?
<WiL_> so try (sudo su) with out ()
<Doorman352> sudo su
<Doorman352> password
<WiL_> one sec
<WiL_> it says unable to chang to sudo op not permitted
<Doorman352> I dont think guest can do certain tasks
<WiL_> one sec
<Doorman352> ok, if you have nothing invested in this ubuntu install, put the disk in and install it again, just tell it to load over the other like it wasnt there. In a few minutes it will ask you your name, passwords, etc and it should come right up as a fresh install.
<WiL_> wait i did it i got to the sudo su some how.
<Doorman352> cool
<Doorman352> now dont close terminal, go to the user and groups again
<WiL_> i typed in my name again and got into it on the other section
<WiL_> I have to switch back over to my other user one sec...
<Doorman352> are the users still greyed out?
<WiL_> yep
<WiL_> still...argh
<WiL_> and i downloaded the program to my desk top on windows
<WiL_> ubuntu that is ...it is a new fiture they added for 9.10
<WiL_> where u can use it fro there and make the system half and half ..
<Doorman352> no prob, you just restart windows and do it again like it never happened. Just when you get to the partition info select the same one from before.
<WiL_> ok
<Doorman352> I wish I was better at this..
<WiL_> will do thanks for all your help Doorman352
<Doorman352> you are welcome
<WiL_> no worries we all have to learn some how
<Doorman352> yep
<WiL_> until the next time..
<WiL_> Doorman352 hey back but on windows at the moment
<WiL_> Doorman352 I am using the ubuntu installer for windows from the ubuntu site which does not give me the choice so far int he beginning of choosing root or its pass word but I get to choose my name and pass so far
<Doorman352> ok, see that didnt hurt....much
<Doorman352> that password will become root, I think
<WiL_> no not at all I will play my fifa until it is done hehe.
<WiL_> hopefully.
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-11-01
<Cadam92> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-11-02
<ibayley> hi guys i need help wz an install issue posted https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/132180
<ibayley> hello
<ibayley> hello
<pleia2> ibayley: you'll want #ubuntu for support, this channel is for scheduled classes
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-11-04
<mpt> d'oh
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-11-06
<NAJI> hello
<NAJI> i need help with use of computer at classroom! i need a way to let my kids answer quiz question with joysticks
<NAJI> any place to start from??
<gord> NAJI, this is not a support channel, its a channel for scheduled sessions about ubuntu topics. you might want to try asking in #ubuntu or on askubuntu.com
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-11-07
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> when is the first claas please ??
<kosaidpo> oh theres none today
<kosaidpo> okay
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-11-02
<fosburg>  jsurfer has quit (Ping timeout: 258 seconds)
<fosburg> <fosburg> where do I get a scanner ICM profile?  I have a UMAX  PowerLook  scanner  operating off XSane Image scanner application.
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-11-04
<PCPDCG> what an untalkative channel
<EvilResistance> PCPDCG:  if you need support, #ubuntu.  for random talk, #ubuntu-offtopic
<EvilResistance> the classroom isnt really one of the main support channels
<jasox> does anyone know where is indicators icons , in ubuntu 11.10
<jasox> i want to create indicator for redmine in python
<jasox> i fount it :) /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/
<paulolieuthier> hello there
<incisso> Hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-11-06
<gunfire007> ls
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-10-29
<rejah> hi
<rejah> hello
<rejah> hi
<rejah> hi
<pleia2> rejah: this channel is for classes, there aren't any happening right now :)
<rejah> pleia2: Thank u.
<rejah> :)
<rejah> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-11-01
<alex______> giornooo
<alex______> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-11-04
<harsh> hi
<harsh> i m new to ubuntu i want to know how to start this thing?
<smartboyhw> harsh, what thing?
<harsh> that how to start learning ubuntu
<smartboyhw> harsh, oh....
<harsh> please
<smartboyhw> harsh, wait
<smartboyhw> harsh, you can look at all the logs in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/precise
<harsh> thanks!
<harsh> is there any pdf documentaion/book etc?
<smartboyhw> harsh, let me find it for you
<smartboyhw> harsh, here
<smartboyhw> http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<smartboyhw> Select your language, "Getting started with Ubuntu 12.10" , select either print or screen, then click the "Download now" button
<harsh> i got this, Thank!
<Ian__> hy all
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-10-28
<MajorWedgie> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-10-30
<srtfmx> hello
<srtfmx> please someone help me
<srtfmx> i am trying to pxe boot an ubuntu machine via pxe boot +ftp but i am stuck badly and not able to find any material on net
<srtfmx> is it possible to do so via ftp or the only option is via nfs
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-10-31
<denniso> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-10-31
<Cyric> hey is this channel alive?
<Cyric> anyone has experienced problem while changing mac in UBUNTU?
<Cyric> in the WLAN?
<Cyric> i change it with Ifconfig but when i connect to the network it automatically reset the original one...
